# Wood workers?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Are there any wood workers on here? My wife just got a new kitchen table from pottery barn, so I’m going to sell my table from Ethan Allen. 

The Ethan Allen table was over $6k but it needs to be refinished, due to the children being hard on stuff. Before I sell it, I’d like to refinish it. Or, I guess I could sell on here for $500.

If you’re a wood worker, let me know a price on it, or if you just want to buy it.

DM for pics


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Curious timing, I need a wood worker to make a small cabinet type project... I was going to make a post on it, I'll piggy back off Rays!

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know if my resume would qualify me as a word worker, but does 20+ years as a finish carpenter and owning my own business doing kitchen/bath remodels qualify?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Don't know if my resume would qualify me as a word worker, but does 20+ years as a finish carpenter and owning my own business doing kitchen/bath remodels qualify?


That might work, the top just needs a good sanding/staining


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

YouTube is your friend. 

Find a belt sander and start out with a grit of belt that will take off the problem areas, the work your way up in grit until you get that nice smooth finish before staining. A paint shop should be able to help you on the type of stain to use if you want it to match the rest of the table.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> YouTube is your friend.
> 
> Find a belt sander and start out with a grit of belt that will take off the problem areas, the work your way up in grit until you get that nice smooth finish before staining. A paint shop should be able to help you on the type of stain to use if you want it to match the rest of the table.


I’ve used YouTube for MANY projects, it certainly is my friend! I actually know how to do it and have the tools, I honestly just don’t want to. With the new baby, work and the Disney trip next week, I just don’t have the time


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It’s a pain refinishing a table for sure and takes time. I’ve used stripper to take off the finish and then wash it off with a sponge and water. The water will raise the grain and make it simpler to sand down. A belt sander will take the finish off for sure, but it can also make deep marks in the wood that you won’t see until you apply a stain. Then you’ll spend hours sanding it down. Sanding creates heat and will gum up sandpaper fast.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A big problem with using a sander is filling the pores of the wood with dust and then ending up with a plain surface with no grain. 

But we built lots of tables and or table tops back in wood shop in high school and as long as you progressed the grit of the sanding belt you wouldn't end up with gouges but a nice smooth finish. But a lot of that also depends on how far into the wood the original stain soaked in.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anymore, I look at all the tools I have in the shop, and I've asked myself "why am I hanging on to this stuff?" I just don't have the drive to build anything anymore. Maybe the price of lumber is part of it?


----------

